# Newbie, doing natural ivf



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all first time on here  , I had my EC yesterday and am going for Egg transfer Tomorrow, we have completed a natural ivf cycle, I'm 43 and have a few Autoimmune issues (that's why we opted for natural)  including Hashimotos. I was wondering If their is any ladies on the here that are completing natural or modified natural ivf, can't see a thread. This is our first ivf cycle.


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Hebbie and welcome  

I'm just undergoing tests for immune issues as I have thyroid issues and suspected Graves Disease (we probably have antibodies in common!). We plan to go for mild ivf - I suspected short protocol might be best for autoimmune issues but just wondered if you had been advised or done research to suggest natural ivf would be best?

Do you mind me asking which clinic you are with?


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, thank you 😊, yes I've spent a good couple of years with a fab Dr, we've worked on; insulin resistance, inflammation, Thyroid exhaustion, oestrogen dominance, my hormones are in a much better state now, I've also lost 7 stone, oestrogen is a connected problem with autoimmune issue, not always but a lot of the time, we also did tests for the MTHFR gene issue, I have a few issue with that and Comt, so I don't detox things properly, oestrogen being one of them, also oestrogen binds the thyroid hormones so a double whammy, but it's totally under control now. So we new stopping my cycle restarting it etc, all the IVF hormones could cause havoc with my body making me ill again, and I wanted to give the baby the best chance, if my body would not have enough Thyroid hormones could cause a major problem and the antibodies could increase. The Fertility Dr at the clinic also thinks I may have a endometriosis issue as there is some sort of scarring on my left ovary. The oestrogen for me is vital to get under control. I also eat AIP (Autoimmune Paleo), which may help you, I don't eat grains, sugar, gluten, dairy etc etc. I'm hoping the work we've done will help, and if I get a BFP, 
Hopeing  it will take me through the first 12-18 weeks 😬😬😬. The natural has worked well for me x


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry should have said natural has worked well for me so far, but we will see 😬x
Ps we are with Create Fertility in Bristol, they are lovely there, we have the Egg retrieval in Birmingham


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Hebbie - that's really useful to know. It sounds like you have been really proactive and done a lot of work; hopefully it will result in a bfp for you      

We are considering Create too. How long did you have to do the immune treatment before you could try ivf?

I tried paleo but became thyrotoxic so I think I need the energy that good grains and full fat dairy can give me. My TPO antibodies have halved since I went gluten free. I recognise the connection to oestrogen dominance too; do you take progesterone to balance it up?

I see my Endocrinologist tomorrow and have a lot of questions for him!


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

You do go through a detox when doing AIP, around the first month mark I felt worse, really bad lack of energy etc, I went to my Dr at the time another functional Dr, and he said your body will learn to live without carbs and dairy etc, we never use to have these things and are bodies are not made to have them, he was right and it was the best decision I ever made was to plough on through the exhaustion, I have more energy now Than I ever had, the inflammation has gone down, I don't crave anything. I'm 4 years down the line now after trying gluten free for a small amount of time, felt ill again, so went back to AIP.
To be honest we've been working on it 2 years from this Dr and 2 years from previous Dr, but I was in a bad way and I'm undiagnosed for years previously. The best advice I could give you is get the correct supplements, try and do AIP if you can, work on inflammation through diet, try and see a functional Dr. Cut out sugar, alcohol etc .
I did not take progesterone as adding synthetic hormones would have made it a whole lot worse, honestly AIP (which cuts out all chemicals and sugar helps) alongside the various supplements. Unfortunately Endo's from my experience don't have the knowledge of the lifestyle changes that massively help. Def go and see a functional Dr to if you can x. don't not get me wrong you need to keep an endo around. I take NDT as oppose to Leviothyroxine, which is not common in the NHS so I have sourced an NHS endor who will let me take this if I become pregnant and of course you will get asigned to an Endo to keep an eye on you can f you become pregnant. I work it so it's right for me x
Ps had transfer today, I'm just hoping my body holds onto it, if not the great thing about natural is you can start again straight away, also natural is meant to produce much better quality egg or eggs than general ivf, but you generally have the one, but a good one xx


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Ps Good luck with your endo meeting, I've got quite a few links I can send you etc if you would like and if you live anywhere near Bristol I can reconnect a great Dr, just message me.


----------

